# مساعدة CNC milling machine cutting tools



## صانع السلام (30 سبتمبر 2008)

هل بالإمكان مساعدتي بتوفير روابط تتحدث عن CNC milling machine cutting tools
شرح تفصيلي material, feed, speed
و معلومات أخرى
و سأكون شاكرة
و جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## أشرف المقاس (2 يونيو 2009)

الاخ العزيز ما الدي تحتاجه من cnc machine


----------



## مهندس احمدالسناوى (14 يونيو 2009)

ارجوم الافاده عن الفرق بين الاندمل مضاف ايه معدن الكوبلت والانواع الاخرى 
مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى


----------

